# south african seeks visa info



## rosi_gonzalez (Oct 20, 2007)

hi i lived in the states last year as an au pair my visa was expired but i did not have enough money for a return ticket home. I over stayed for 2 months and eventually got a ticket. Is it possible for me to apply for another type of visa and return in the states?why has the regulations become so strict?


----------

